# new to the forum... not sure how to proceed



## No Good (Jun 27, 2020)

Mostly interested in n frame s&w's at this time.

No Good
is my handle, assigned by my 1st sgt many years ago. Smart guy.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

How to proceed? A good way to proceed would be to deposit $10 in everybody's paypal account,you'll still be No Good but a right on motherfucker none the less.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

stokes said:


> How to proceed? A good way to proceed would be to deposit $10 in everybody's paypal account,you'll still be No Good but a right on motherfucker none the less.


LOL!!! Now THAT was funny!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> LOL!!! Now THAT was funny!


I am happy that you are easily amused! I am unhappy that my Paypal account was hacked and I won't be getting my $10 from "No Good"

GW


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Define "Proceed".
All this info gong on.  Welcome to the Mayhem.
I don't PayPal, so PM for the $10. Thanks


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

No Good said:


> Mostly interested in n frame s&w's at this time.
> 
> No Good
> is my handle, assigned by my 1st sgt many years ago. Smart guy.


I do, on behalf of all the comedians here welcome another "No Good" to our beloved forum!

GW


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Welcome to handgunforum.net from an Old Soldier in Olympia, WA; in the Great Pacific Northwest - * *"Handguns Spoken Here!** Hooaaahhhh!!!!!*


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Greetings from Ohio and welcome to the forum. S&W N frames are a gift from God! 
*Your 1st. Stg. gave you the nickname for a reason and you kept it. Very glad to have "No Good" here and how to proceed I do not know. Still lost myself so get a thick skin and share your knowledge and learn from this good group of other no goods.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Welcome. I don’t consider myself much of a “wheel-gun guy” But I do have an appreciation for S&W triggers on some of those classics. One of my first handguns, which was gifted to me when I was 16 was a K frame .22 with a silky smooth trigger, deep, reflective blue finish and pinned barrel. Another was a beast of a gun in size, a 1969 Model 29 with an 8 3/8” barrel. also had a glass like trigger, but was just too dang big. Would love to find another in a 4”


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome! You can either go to the S&W forum or the General Revolver forum to discuss your interests. This is a pretty good site.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Did you find your way around yet?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

No Good said:


> *Mostly interested in n frame s&w's at this time.*
> 
> No Good
> is my handle, assigned by my 1st sgt many years ago. Smart guy.


Like these?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Like these?
> 
> View attachment 18702


Nice!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Really nice revolvers. Each one of them.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> Like these?
> 
> View attachment 18702


WOW!

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Nice!


Thank You Guys!

The one on the right is the second handgun that I owned. It originally had an 8 3/8ths inch barrel. I put so many rounds outta' that thing that I wore out the forcing cone and replaced it with a 4 inch. I also bobbed the hammer and did a complete action job on it. When I bought that thing I was more interested in just going out and making a lot of noise. They do a good job at that.

The center one is a Model 629 with a 3 inch barrel. The one on the left is a 629 Performance Center with a 2 1/2 inch barrel. As of yet I haven't fired those two. The only thing I did to those was disable those stupid locks by grinding that little nub off the flag. I don't even know why I bought them? Shooting .44 Magnum loads out of those short barreled revolvers is not my idea of fun. I found that out when I shot my Redhawk "Talo" with its 2 1/2 inch barrel. This is coming from someone (me) that's fired thousands of rounds out of their long barreled brothers. The Redhawks are a lot beefier and heavier than the 29's and do a much better job of handling the recoil. Straight outta' the box the Redhawk's don't have the fit and finish of the S&W's and their actions are not as smooth.

I believe that the N frame S&W's were originally designed for the .44 Special and were later on used for the .357 Magnum? Whereas the Redhawks were designed from the ground up for the .44 Magnum. They have thicker frames and cylinders and there's no side plate. I bought my first Redhawk when it hit the dealer's shelves in early 1980. Put a few thousand rounds outta' that one too. Shooting .44 Specials outta' these guns are like shooting a 22.

S&W also makes a lightweight scandium frame .44 Magnum revolver it also has a titanium cylinder, the Model 329PD. It weighs about a pound less than a comparable Model 29. I don't think that I'll be getting one of those anytime soon.


----------



## No Good (Jun 27, 2020)

wow, whats this $10.00 thing?
I'd rather buy you a couple beers.
but anyway, I feel like I have found a place to hang out
and share some thoughts and make some friends.
Be well everybody!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

stokes said:


> ,you'll still be No Good but a right on motherfucker none the less.


If I put this quote in my signature, it will be funny right up until I disappear from the forum.

GW


----------



## jacinda (Mar 3, 2020)

desertman said:


> Like these?
> 
> View attachment 18702


looking good


----------

